# sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2:"undefined reference to *"

## dE_logics

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -flto -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -shared -o libsemanage.so.1 users_join.lo users_extra_file.lo ports_policy.lo nodes_policydb.lo users_local.lo context_record.lo port_record.lo users_base_policydb.lo semanage_store.lo modules.lo boolean_record.lo users_base_file.lo booleans_activedb.lo interfaces_file.lo user_record.lo interfaces_policydb.lo genhomedircon.lo booleans_policydb.lo fcontexts_file.lo booleans_file.lo booleans_local.lo interfaces_policy.lo utilities.lo handle.lo direct_api.lo interfaces_local.lo database.lo fcontexts_local.lo policy_components.lo seusers_file.lo seusers_local.lo database_llist.lo parse_utils.lo booleans_policy.lo seuser_record.lo nodes_file.lo fcontexts_policy.lo nodes_local.lo debug.lo fcontext_record.lo database_file.lo database_join.lo seusers_policy.lo ports_local.lo database_activedb.lo ports_policydb.lo user_extra_record.lo nodes_policy.lo users_policy.lo ports_file.lo database_policydb.lo iface_record.lo node_record.lo user_base_record.lo booleans_active.lo conf-scan.lo conf-parse.lo -lsepol -laudit -lselinux -lbz2 -lustr -L/usr/lib -Wl,-soname,libsemanage.so.1,--version-script=libsemanage.map,-z,defs

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `user_sort_func.6071':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0x5d): undefined reference to `semanage_user_get_name'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0x69): undefined reference to `semanage_user_get_name'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `name_user_cmp.6067':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0x88): undefined reference to `semanage_user_get_name'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `fcontext_matches.6062':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0xb3): undefined reference to `semanage_fcontext_get_expr'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0xbe): undefined reference to `semanage_fcontext_get_type'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_compare_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0x811): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_unpack'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `check_line.isra.2.6150':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0xb7b): undefined reference to `sepol_context_from_string'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0xbd0): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_bool_free_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0x841): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_bool_create_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0x865): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_port_free_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0xa71): undefined reference to `sepol_port_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_port_create_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans1.o:(.text+0xa95): undefined reference to `sepol_port_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.ltrans.o: In function `iface_print.5428':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x134): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_get_name'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x13f): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_get_ifcon'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x14a): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_get_msgcon'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.ltrans.o: In function `port_print.13399':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x294): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_low'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x29f): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_high'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x2aa): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_proto'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x2b1): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_proto_str'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x2bc): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_con'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.ltrans.o: In function `dbase_policydb_drop_cache.13700':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x5e0): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_extra_key_extract.12878':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x613): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_set_name_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x6d0): undefined reference to `sepol_user_set_name'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.ltrans.o: In function `dbase_policydb_release':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text+0x8d0): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.ltrans.o: In function `dbase_policydb_attach':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans5.o:(.text.unlikely+0x1c): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.ltrans.o: In function `dbase_policydb_cache.13712':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x64): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0xfa): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x25f): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.ltrans.o: In function `bool_commit_list.5213':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x42c): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_get_value'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x478): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_get_name'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.ltrans.o: In function `bool_print.7073':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x627): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_get_name'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x634): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_get_value'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.ltrans.o: In function `bool_parse.7079':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x735): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_set_name'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x7ce): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_set_value'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans10.o:(.text+0x873): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_get_name'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_direct_commit.8092.2391':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x4ed): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x549): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x645): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x74b): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_proto'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x75e): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_low'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x773): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_high'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x77e): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_proto_str'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x7a4): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_proto'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x7b8): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_low'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x7cc): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_high'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x7d6): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_proto_str'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x822): undefined reference to `sepol_port_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0xb1c): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0xdca): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0xddc): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x1361): undefined reference to `sepol_port_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x2528): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x25b7): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans0.o:(.text+0x285e): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans2.ltrans.o: In function `write_context_file.6228':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans2.o:(.text+0x24c): undefined reference to `semanage_user_key_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans2.o:(.text+0x277): undefined reference to `semanage_user_query'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans2.o:(.text+0x298): undefined reference to `semanage_user_get_mlslevel'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans2.o:(.text+0x31d): undefined reference to `semanage_user_key_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans2.o:(.text+0x32f): undefined reference to `semanage_user_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans2.o:(.text+0x59e): undefined reference to `semanage_user_get_mlslevel'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans2.o:(.text+0xa1a): undefined reference to `semanage_user_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.ltrans.o: In function `iface_parse.5434':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x99): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_set_name'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0xf8): undefined reference to `sepol_context_from_string'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x130): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_set_ifcon'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x142): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x18a): undefined reference to `sepol_context_from_string'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x1be): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_set_msgcon'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x1d0): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x290): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.ltrans.o: In function `port_parse.13405':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x3e5): undefined reference to `sepol_port_set_proto'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x4aa): undefined reference to `sepol_port_set_range'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x4d8): undefined reference to `sepol_context_from_string'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x510): undefined reference to `sepol_port_set_con'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x52d): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x5a0): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0x5c9): undefined reference to `sepol_port_set_proto'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_fcontext_clone_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans3.o:(.text+0xff0): undefined reference to `sepol_context_clone'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans4.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_msg_relay_handler':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans4.o:(.text+0x23f): undefined reference to `sepol_msg_get_fname'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans4.o:(.text+0x24b): undefined reference to `sepol_msg_get_channel'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans4.o:(.text+0x257): undefined reference to `sepol_msg_get_level'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `user_base_parse.5039':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x4b8): undefined reference to `sepol_user_set_name'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x5cb): undefined reference to `sepol_user_add_role'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x667): undefined reference to `sepol_user_add_role'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x733): undefined reference to `sepol_user_set_mlslevel'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x7b8): undefined reference to `sepol_user_set_mlsrange'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `node_print.10763':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x944): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_proto'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x94b): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_proto_str'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x956): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_con'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x96a): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_addr'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x97f): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_mask'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_base_free':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x8c1): undefined reference to `sepol_user_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_base_create':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0x8e5): undefined reference to `sepol_user_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_node_free_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0xa71): undefined reference to `sepol_node_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_node_create_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0xa95): undefined reference to `sepol_node_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_node_key_free_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0xaa1): undefined reference to `sepol_node_key_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_iface_free_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0xaf1): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_iface_create_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans6.o:(.text+0xb15): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans8.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_mls_enabled':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans8.o:(.text+0xdd7): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans8.o:(.text+0xe06): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans8.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_seuser_modify_local':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans8.o:(.text+0xf4f): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans8.o:(.text+0xf90): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_mlsrange'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans9.ltrans.o: In function `validate_handler.9586':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans9.o:(.text+0x3f): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans9.o:(.text+0x163): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_mlsrange'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_has_role':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0x385): undefined reference to `sepol_user_has_role'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_bool_key_create':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0x3d5): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_key_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_port_key_create':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xd95): undefined reference to `sepol_port_key_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_create':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xda5): undefined reference to `sepol_context_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_set_mls':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xdb5): undefined reference to `sepol_context_set_mls'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_get_mls':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xdc1): undefined reference to `sepol_context_get_mls'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_set_type':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xdd5): undefined reference to `sepol_context_set_type'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_get_type':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xde1): undefined reference to `sepol_context_get_type'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_set_role':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xdf5): undefined reference to `sepol_context_set_role'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_get_role':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xe01): undefined reference to `sepol_context_get_role'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_set_user':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xe15): undefined reference to `sepol_context_set_user'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_context_get_user':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans11.o:(.text+0xe21): undefined reference to `sepol_context_get_user'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans12.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_load_module.3999':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans12.o:(.text+0xbc8): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans12.o:(.text+0xd52): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.ltrans.o: In function `bool_read_list.5219':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0x94): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_set_name'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0xcd): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_set_value'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0x179): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_join.2777':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0x880): undefined reference to `sepol_user_set_name'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.ltrans.o: In function `fcontext_parse.6848':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0xe40): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0xeb6): undefined reference to `sepol_context_from_string'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0xee9): undefined reference to `sepol_context_clone'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0xef6): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans13.o:(.text+0xf1c): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans14.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_extra_compare.12864':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans14.o:(.text+0x311): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_unpack'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans15.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_roles.9590.2612':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans15.o:(.text+0x812): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_create'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans15.o:(.text+0x859): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_roles'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans16.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_free_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans16.o:(.text+0x54e): undefined reference to `sepol_user_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans16.ltrans.o: In function `user_base_print.5033':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans16.o:(.text+0x69f): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_mlslevel'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans16.o:(.text+0x6aa): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_mlsrange'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans16.o:(.text+0x6e1): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_roles'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_user_split':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x1d2): undefined reference to `sepol_user_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_fcontext_free_internal':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x206): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.ltrans.o: In function `node_parse.10769':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x2ff): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_proto'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x341): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_addr'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x39e): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_mask'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x3fa): undefined reference to `sepol_context_from_string'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x42e): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_con'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x44b): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

ccSz9hmY.ltrans18.o:(.text+0x4f8): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans19.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_node_key_create':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans19.o:(.text+0xe5): undefined reference to `sepol_node_key_create'

/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/temp/ccSz9hmY.ltrans19.ltrans.o: In function `semanage_iface_key_create':

ccSz9hmY.ltrans19.o:(.text+0xf5): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_key_create'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [libsemanage.so.1] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/work/libsemanage-2.2/src'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

----------

## TomWij

Can you file this bug at Gentoo Bugzilla? Read here how to write a bug report, for more in-depth details and troubleshooting steps you can read our Bugzilla HOWTO.

----------

## dE_logics

The reason why I didn't do that is cause I'm not using a hardened profile.

----------

## dE_logics

Any solutions to this?

----------

## mv

Have you added -flto to your CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS/LDFLAGS?

----------

## TomWij

Yes, I think he has (it is in his first post in the call to it); try removing -flto (and other unsupported flags) from the *FLAGS variables.

----------

## dE_logics

Yes.

Trying it out without...

----------

## dE_logics

It still fails.

```
make -j4 AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc all 

make -C src all

make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/work/libsemanage-2.2/src'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o users_join.o users_join.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o users_extra_file.o users_extra_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o ports_policy.o ports_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o nodes_policydb.o nodes_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o users_local.o users_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o context_record.o context_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o port_record.o port_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o users_base_policydb.o users_base_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o semanage_store.o semanage_store.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o modules.o modules.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o boolean_record.o boolean_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o users_base_file.o users_base_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o booleans_activedb.o booleans_activedb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o interfaces_file.o interfaces_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o user_record.o user_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o interfaces_policydb.o interfaces_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o genhomedircon.o genhomedircon.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o booleans_policydb.o booleans_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o fcontexts_file.o fcontexts_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o booleans_file.o booleans_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o booleans_local.o booleans_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o interfaces_policy.o interfaces_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o utilities.o utilities.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o handle.o handle.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o direct_api.o direct_api.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o interfaces_local.o interfaces_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o database.o database.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o fcontexts_local.o fcontexts_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o policy_components.o policy_components.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o seusers_file.o seusers_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o seusers_local.o seusers_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o database_llist.o database_llist.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o parse_utils.o parse_utils.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o booleans_policy.o booleans_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o seuser_record.o seuser_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o nodes_file.o nodes_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o fcontexts_policy.o fcontexts_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o nodes_local.o nodes_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o debug.o debug.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o fcontext_record.o fcontext_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o database_file.o database_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o database_join.o database_join.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o seusers_policy.o seusers_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o ports_local.o ports_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o database_activedb.o database_activedb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o ports_policydb.o ports_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o user_extra_record.o user_extra_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o nodes_policy.o nodes_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o users_policy.o users_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o ports_file.o ports_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o database_policydb.o database_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o iface_record.o iface_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o node_record.o node_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o user_base_record.o user_base_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o booleans_active.o booleans_active.c

bison -d -o conf-parse.c conf-parse.y

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o users_join.lo users_join.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o users_extra_file.lo users_extra_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o ports_policy.lo ports_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o nodes_policydb.lo nodes_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o users_local.lo users_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o context_record.lo context_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o port_record.lo port_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o users_base_policydb.lo users_base_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o semanage_store.lo semanage_store.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o modules.lo modules.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o boolean_record.lo boolean_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o users_base_file.lo users_base_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o booleans_activedb.lo booleans_activedb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o interfaces_file.lo interfaces_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o user_record.lo user_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o interfaces_policydb.lo interfaces_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o genhomedircon.lo genhomedircon.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o booleans_policydb.lo booleans_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o fcontexts_file.lo fcontexts_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o booleans_file.lo booleans_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o booleans_local.lo booleans_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o interfaces_policy.lo interfaces_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o utilities.lo utilities.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o handle.lo handle.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o direct_api.lo direct_api.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o interfaces_local.lo interfaces_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o database.lo database.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o fcontexts_local.lo fcontexts_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o policy_components.lo policy_components.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o seusers_file.lo seusers_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o seusers_local.lo seusers_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o database_llist.lo database_llist.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o parse_utils.lo parse_utils.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o booleans_policy.lo booleans_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o seuser_record.lo seuser_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o nodes_file.lo nodes_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o fcontexts_policy.lo fcontexts_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o nodes_local.lo nodes_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o debug.lo debug.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o fcontext_record.lo fcontext_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o database_file.lo database_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o database_join.lo database_join.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o seusers_policy.lo seusers_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o ports_local.lo ports_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o database_activedb.lo database_activedb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o ports_policydb.lo ports_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o user_extra_record.lo user_extra_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o nodes_policy.lo nodes_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o users_policy.lo users_policy.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o ports_file.lo ports_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o database_policydb.lo database_policydb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o iface_record.lo iface_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o node_record.lo node_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o user_base_record.lo user_base_record.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o booleans_active.lo booleans_active.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o conf-parse.lo conf-parse.c

sed -e 's/@VERSION@/2.2/; s:@prefix@:/usr:; s:@libdir@:lib:; s:@includedir@:/usr/include:' < libsemanage.pc.in > libsemanage.pc

flex -s -t conf-scan.l > conf-scan.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -c -o conf-parse.o conf-parse.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -fPIC -DSHARED -c -o conf-scan.lo conf-scan.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE -c -o conf-scan.o conf-scan.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar rcs libsemanage.a users_join.o users_extra_file.o ports_policy.o nodes_policydb.o users_local.o context_record.o port_record.o users_base_policydb.o semanage_store.o modules.o boolean_record.o users_base_file.o booleans_activedb.o interfaces_file.o user_record.o interfaces_policydb.o genhomedircon.o booleans_policydb.o fcontexts_file.o booleans_file.o booleans_local.o interfaces_policy.o utilities.o handle.o direct_api.o interfaces_local.o database.o fcontexts_local.o policy_components.o seusers_file.o seusers_local.o database_llist.o parse_utils.o booleans_policy.o seuser_record.o nodes_file.o fcontexts_policy.o nodes_local.o debug.o fcontext_record.o database_file.o database_join.o seusers_policy.o ports_local.o database_activedb.o ports_policydb.o user_extra_record.o nodes_policy.o users_policy.o ports_file.o database_policydb.o iface_record.o node_record.o user_base_record.o booleans_active.o conf-scan.o conf-parse.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -I../include -I/usr/include -D_GNU_SOURCE  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -shared -o libsemanage.so.1 users_join.lo users_extra_file.lo ports_policy.lo nodes_policydb.lo users_local.lo context_record.lo port_record.lo users_base_policydb.lo semanage_store.lo modules.lo boolean_record.lo users_base_file.lo booleans_activedb.lo interfaces_file.lo user_record.lo interfaces_policydb.lo genhomedircon.lo booleans_policydb.lo fcontexts_file.lo booleans_file.lo booleans_local.lo interfaces_policy.lo utilities.lo handle.lo direct_api.lo interfaces_local.lo database.lo fcontexts_local.lo policy_components.lo seusers_file.lo seusers_local.lo database_llist.lo parse_utils.lo booleans_policy.lo seuser_record.lo nodes_file.lo fcontexts_policy.lo nodes_local.lo debug.lo fcontext_record.lo database_file.lo database_join.lo seusers_policy.lo ports_local.lo database_activedb.lo ports_policydb.lo user_extra_record.lo nodes_policy.lo users_policy.lo ports_file.lo database_policydb.lo iface_record.lo node_record.lo user_base_record.lo booleans_active.lo conf-scan.lo conf-parse.lo -lsepol -laudit -lselinux -lbz2 -lustr -L/usr/lib -Wl,-soname,libsemanage.so.1,--version-script=libsemanage.map,-z,defs

ranlib libsemanage.a

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_get_user':

context_record.c:(.text+0x1): undefined reference to `sepol_context_get_user'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_set_user':

context_record.c:(.text+0x15): undefined reference to `sepol_context_set_user'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_get_role':

context_record.c:(.text+0x21): undefined reference to `sepol_context_get_role'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_set_role':

context_record.c:(.text+0x35): undefined reference to `sepol_context_set_role'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_get_type':

context_record.c:(.text+0x41): undefined reference to `sepol_context_get_type'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_set_type':

context_record.c:(.text+0x55): undefined reference to `sepol_context_set_type'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_get_mls':

context_record.c:(.text+0x61): undefined reference to `sepol_context_get_mls'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_set_mls':

context_record.c:(.text+0x75): undefined reference to `sepol_context_set_mls'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_create':

context_record.c:(.text+0x85): undefined reference to `sepol_context_create'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_clone':

context_record.c:(.text+0x95): undefined reference to `sepol_context_clone'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_free':

context_record.c:(.text+0xa1): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

context_record.lo: In function `semanage_context_from_string':

context_record.c:(.text+0xb5): undefined reference to `sepol_context_from_string'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_create':

port_record.c:(.text+0x55): undefined reference to `sepol_port_create'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_free':

port_record.c:(.text+0x71): undefined reference to `sepol_port_free'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_key_create':

port_record.c:(.text+0x85): undefined reference to `sepol_port_key_create'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_get_proto':

port_record.c:(.text+0x91): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_proto'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_set_proto':

port_record.c:(.text+0xa1): undefined reference to `sepol_port_set_proto'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_get_proto_str':

port_record.c:(.text+0xb1): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_proto_str'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_get_low':

port_record.c:(.text+0xc1): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_low'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_get_high':

port_record.c:(.text+0xd1): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_high'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_set_range':

port_record.c:(.text+0xf1): undefined reference to `sepol_port_set_range'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_get_con':

port_record.c:(.text+0x101): undefined reference to `sepol_port_get_con'

port_record.lo: In function `semanage_port_set_con':

port_record.c:(.text+0x115): undefined reference to `sepol_port_set_con'

semanage_store.lo: In function `semanage_load_module':

semanage_store.c:(.text+0xa38): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_create'

semanage_store.c:(.text+0xbc2): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

semanage_store.lo: In function `semanage_link_sandbox':

semanage_store.c:(.text+0x3915): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

semanage_store.c:(.text+0x392c): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

semanage_store.lo: In function `semanage_expand_sandbox':

semanage_store.c:(.text+0x3b6c): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_create'

semanage_store.c:(.text+0x3c3b): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

boolean_record.lo: In function `semanage_bool_set_name':

boolean_record.c:(.text+0xc1): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_set_name'

boolean_record.lo: In function `semanage_bool_create':

boolean_record.c:(.text+0x55): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_create'

boolean_record.lo: In function `semanage_bool_free':

boolean_record.c:(.text+0x71): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_free'

boolean_record.lo: In function `semanage_bool_key_create':

boolean_record.c:(.text+0x85): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_key_create'

boolean_record.lo: In function `semanage_bool_get_name':

boolean_record.c:(.text+0x91): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_get_name'

boolean_record.lo: In function `semanage_bool_get_value':

boolean_record.c:(.text+0xe1): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_get_value'

boolean_record.lo: In function `semanage_bool_set_value':

boolean_record.c:(.text+0xf1): undefined reference to `sepol_bool_set_value'

user_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_compare':

user_record.c:(.text+0x31): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_unpack'

user_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_key_create':

user_record.c:(.text+0x1b5): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_create'

user_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_key_unpack':

user_record.c:(.text+0x1c1): undefined reference to `sepol_user_key_unpack'

genhomedircon.lo: In function `check_line.isra.2':

genhomedircon.c:(.text+0xb9b): undefined reference to `sepol_context_from_string'

genhomedircon.c:(.text+0xbf0): undefined reference to `sepol_context_free'

direct_api.lo: In function `semanage_direct_commit':

direct_api.c:(.text+0xaba): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

direct_api.c:(.text+0xbde): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_create'

direct_api.c:(.text+0xc59): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

direct_api.c:(.text+0xdff): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

direct_api.c:(.text+0x1060): undefined reference to `sepol_module_package_free'

direct_api.lo: In function `semanage_direct_mls_enabled':

direct_api.c:(.text+0x2d07): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_create'

direct_api.c:(.text+0x2d34): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

debug.lo: In function `semanage_msg_relay_handler':

debug.c:(.text+0x2c2): undefined reference to `sepol_msg_get_fname'

debug.c:(.text+0x2ce): undefined reference to `sepol_msg_get_channel'

debug.c:(.text+0x2da): undefined reference to `sepol_msg_get_level'

database_policydb.lo: In function `dbase_policydb_cache':

database_policydb.c:(.text+0x674): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

database_policydb.c:(.text+0x706): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_create'

database_policydb.c:(.text+0x86f): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

database_policydb.lo: In function `dbase_policydb_drop_cache':

database_policydb.c:(.text+0xa00): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

database_policydb.lo: In function `dbase_policydb_release':

database_policydb.c:(.text+0xad0): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

database_policydb.lo: In function `dbase_policydb_attach':

database_policydb.c:(.text+0xb0f): undefined reference to `sepol_policydb_free'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_create':

iface_record.c:(.text+0x55): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_create'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_free':

iface_record.c:(.text+0x71): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_free'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_key_create':

iface_record.c:(.text+0x85): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_key_create'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_get_name':

iface_record.c:(.text+0x91): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_get_name'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_set_name':

iface_record.c:(.text+0xa5): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_set_name'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_get_ifcon':

iface_record.c:(.text+0xb1): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_get_ifcon'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_set_ifcon':

iface_record.c:(.text+0xc5): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_set_ifcon'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_get_msgcon':

iface_record.c:(.text+0xd1): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_get_msgcon'

iface_record.lo: In function `semanage_iface_set_msgcon':

iface_record.c:(.text+0xe5): undefined reference to `sepol_iface_set_msgcon'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_key_free':

node_record.c:(.text+0x41): undefined reference to `sepol_node_key_free'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_create':

node_record.c:(.text+0x55): undefined reference to `sepol_node_create'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_free':

node_record.c:(.text+0x71): undefined reference to `sepol_node_free'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_key_create':

node_record.c:(.text+0x85): undefined reference to `sepol_node_key_create'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_get_addr':

node_record.c:(.text+0x95): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_addr'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_get_addr_bytes':

node_record.c:(.text+0xa5): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_addr_bytes'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_set_addr':

node_record.c:(.text+0xb5): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_addr'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_set_addr_bytes':

node_record.c:(.text+0xc5): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_addr_bytes'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_get_mask':

node_record.c:(.text+0xd5): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_mask'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_get_mask_bytes':

node_record.c:(.text+0xe5): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_mask_bytes'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_set_mask':

node_record.c:(.text+0xf5): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_mask'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_set_mask_bytes':

node_record.c:(.text+0x105): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_mask_bytes'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_get_proto':

node_record.c:(.text+0x111): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_proto'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_set_proto':

node_record.c:(.text+0x121): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_proto'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_get_proto_str':

node_record.c:(.text+0x131): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_proto_str'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_get_con':

node_record.c:(.text+0x141): undefined reference to `sepol_node_get_con'

node_record.lo: In function `semanage_node_set_con':

node_record.c:(.text+0x155): undefined reference to `sepol_node_set_con'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_create':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0x15): undefined reference to `sepol_user_create'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_free':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0x31): undefined reference to `sepol_user_free'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_set_name':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0x85): undefined reference to `sepol_user_set_name'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_get_mlslevel':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0x91): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_mlslevel'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_set_mlslevel':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0xa5): undefined reference to `sepol_user_set_mlslevel'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_get_mlsrange':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0xb1): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_mlsrange'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_set_mlsrange':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0xc5): undefined reference to `sepol_user_set_mlsrange'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_add_role':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0xe5): undefined reference to `sepol_user_add_role'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_has_role':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0x101): undefined reference to `sepol_user_has_role'

user_base_record.lo: In function `semanage_user_base_get_roles':

user_base_record.c:(.text+0x115): undefined reference to `sepol_user_get_roles'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [libsemanage.so.1] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libsemanage-2.2/work/libsemanage-2.2/src'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

----------

## TomWij

The undefined references point out something 'se*' is missing. When I search for sepol_context_get_user I spot that there is sys-libs/libsepol in the Portage tree that provides this; so, maybe you are missing that. Looking into the libsemanage ebuilds, there is a dependency on libsepol; so, I'm still not sure if this is the problem. Maybe the multilib ABI USE flags mismatch between both packages? (The ABI_X86 thing)

----------

## dE_logics

I reemerged libsepol and now it compiles.

Maybe the ebuild should be subslotted.

----------

